# Mass Effect 3!!!



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 12, 2010)

YouTube - Mass Effect 3 Debut Trailer from Spike TV's VGA Awards 2010


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 12, 2010)

fuck yeah

so the reapers they came


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 12, 2010)

Give me now! Seriously, dragon age 2, mass effect 3, and TES 5 in 1 year? I do have to finish my Master's sometime that year, these guys are not helping.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 12, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Dec 12, 2010)

The reapers look insane. 

This is going to be a good year for RPGs.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 12, 2010)

I hope my choices in the previous games result in more than just emails this time around.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 12, 2010)

pink freud said:


> I hope my choices in the previous games result in more than just emails this time around.



I dislike how the outcome of the previous conrad verner encounter didn't affect the new one. Albeit I really liked the encounter with him second time around.


----------



## Xodus (Dec 12, 2010)

pink freud said:


> I hope my choices in the previous games result in more than just emails this time around.


The developers said that they could have the game diverge way more because they don't have to worry about continuity, as this is the last game in the series.

Anyways.....OHMYFUCKINGGODTHISLOOKSAWESOMECANTWAITTILL2011!!!!!!!


----------



## pink freud (Dec 13, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> I dislike how the outcome of the previous conrad verner encounter didn't affect the new one. Albeit I really liked the encounter with him second time around.



From what I've heard, it isn't actually broken, it's just that a VAST majority of people used a Reputation Glitch that when the sum total of Paragon and Renegade is higher than what is actually possible overrides the Conrad flag to always be Renegade Solution.

Oh, and we'd better be able to sucker punch the reporter, _again._


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 13, 2010)

pink freud said:


> From what I've heard, it isn't actually broken, it's just that a VAST majority of people used a Reputation Glitch that when the sum total of Paragon and Renegade is higher than what is actually possible overrides the Conrad flag to always be Renegade Solution.
> 
> Oh, and we'd better be able to sucker punch the reporter, _again._



Interesting, I never used the glitch, I did manage to get close to max both on one playthrough legit though. My one however was all paragon and it still went that route.. So who knows.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 13, 2010)

CAN'T WAIT.

1 was my favorite game ever, then 2 became my favorite game ever. I expect this will continue the trend.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm excited! 2011 is going to be a great year.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 13, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Oh, and we'd better be able to sucker punch the reporter, _again._



"I'm tired of your snide insinuations." 

It looks like the reapers aren't as destructive as they claimed to be, unless they have another huge sovereign type ship.


----------



## Krankguitarist (Dec 13, 2010)

FUCKKKKKKKK

Do want.

Anybody else thinking to themselves that this is a relatively...erm...quick turn-around time for the third one?


----------



## pink freud (Dec 13, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> "I'm tired of your snide insinuations."
> 
> It looks like the reapers aren't as destructive as they claimed to be, unless they have another huge sovereign type ship.



Remember the goal of the reapers. They aren't so much about destroying everything as they are about "Borgifying" races that they deem worthy. Each Reaper is the organic machine of a conquered race.


----------



## powergroover (Dec 14, 2010)

so, when is holiday 2011 exactly ??
pardon me im not from US so i didn't understand


----------



## synrgy (Dec 14, 2010)

Krankguitarist said:


> FUCKKKKKKKK
> 
> Do want.
> 
> Anybody else thinking to themselves that this is a relatively...erm...quick turn-around time for the third one?



Doesn't seem that way to me? ME2 came out about a year ago, and if ME3 isn't coming out for another year yet, that's a minimum of 2 solid years for production.

Not to mention, they refined the engine so much between ME1 and ME2 that there really shouldn't be much work to do in that regard at this point. Also, in theory they had the story plotted out before they even finished ME1.

My take on the choices: It's all gonna come together. Not everything we did in ME1 was going to immediately effect the Universe in ME2, but I expect that things we did in both games (presuming you carry a character through all three; I have several.. ) will change the way ME3 plays through for each of us. Obviously the big choices (the Rachni, Urdnot Wrex, the human Reaper, blah blah blah) will have greater consequences than the smaller ones (the reporter, the Batarian terrorists, political contributions) but there are a lot of choices I think the games have sort of down played that could bite us in the ass in ME3.

Ultimately, I think if you played as a Paragon you'll find that there will be lots of characters volunteering to help you save Earth, and if you played as a Renegade you're going to mostly be on your own.

Anyone else kinda disappointed that it appears to mostly take place on Earth, though?


----------



## synrgy (Dec 14, 2010)

powergroover said:


> so, when is holiday 2011 exactly ??
> pardon me im not from US so i didn't understand



Approx Nov-Dec of 2011.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 14, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Anyone else kinda disappointed that it appears to mostly take place on Earth, though?



I doubt it'll take place mostly on Earth.. I hope, anyway. I want to see some of the places we've only heard about. I want to visit the Turian homeworld or something. 

But whatever happens I've no doubt it'll be a good game. Mass Effect 2 is my favorite RPG of all time.. can't say enough good things about it.. so even if ME3 is the exact same gameplay-wise just with new missions and stories I'll be good to go.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 14, 2010)

sakeido said:


> I doubt it'll take place mostly on Earth.. I hope, anyway. I want to see some of the places we've only heard about. I want to visit the Turian homeworld or something.
> 
> But whatever happens I've no doubt it'll be a good game. Mass Effect 2 is my favorite RPG of all time.. can't say enough good things about it.. so even if ME3 is the exact same gameplay-wise just with new missions and stories I'll be good to go.



Yeah, I wanna see the Turian home world, and the Geth home world (formerly Quarian home world), etc. If there's a major character from a place, I wanna see where they're from, basically.

I'm with you, though. I feel like it's already more or less perfect. The game play isn't what I'm worried about so much as the story. If they just maintain the level of quality they've had thus far, I'll be STOKED.


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 14, 2010)

Sure makes me horny!
Anyone remembers the guy that made a metal version of the Mass Effect 2 soundtrack?


----------



## st2012 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mass Effect 3, Elder Scrolls V, Uncharted 3, Gears of war 3, all at the end of next year? I play a lot of games but there might not be enough hours in the day for all of them. Not to mention how broke I'm going to be.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Dec 14, 2010)

oh shit i wasn't even expecting this! Cant wait!


----------



## leandroab (Dec 14, 2010)

Mass Erect


----------



## pink freud (Dec 15, 2010)

st2012 said:


> Mass Effect 3, Elder Scrolls V, Uncharted 3, Gears of war 3, all at the end of next year? I play a lot of games but there might not be enough hours in the day for all of them. Not to mention how broke I'm going to be.



Not to mention Dragon Age 2 and The Witcher 2...

All while working full-time and maintaining A's in college


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 15, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Mass Erect


 
XD You just made my day!


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 15, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Remember the goal of the reapers. They aren't so much about destroying everything as they are about "Borgifying" races that they deem worthy. Each Reaper is the organic machine of a conquered race.



Good point.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 15, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> Give me now! Seriously, dragon age 2, mass effect 3, and TES 5 in 1 year? I do have to finish my Master's sometime that year, these guys are not helping.


Can't forget The Old Republic either.

Life, I kiss you goodbye in 2011.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 16, 2010)

I am going to gamestop and getting the first 2 games in the series again. I'm going to beat them and make all the right choices and stuff. I beat the first game over 10 times and the second 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 16, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I am going to gamestop and getting the first 2 games in the series again. I'm going to beat them and make all the right choices and stuff. I beat the first game over 10 times and the second 2 or 3 times.


Wise choice, I think I may give another playthrough on both games when it's closer to launch date.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 17, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I am going to gamestop and getting the first 2 games in the series again. I'm going to beat them and make all the right choices and stuff. I beat the first game over 10 times and the second 2 or 3 times.



There are no right choices 

I actually can't get ME1 to run on my computer. I think my machine is literally too advanced to play it


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 17, 2010)

I had tons of issues with ME1 as well. The only way to get that goddamn Mako into the portal thingy was to turn on godmode and that all of sorts of cheats to make it. Plus even with the cheats that 200 foot stretch still took me about 5 hours to complete.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 17, 2010)

pink freud said:


> There are no right choices
> 
> I actually can't get ME1 to run on my computer. I think my machine is literally too advanced to play it



By right choices, I mean the ones that I really really want to affect the third game. My current saves are also on my old xbox, so they are gone forever.

I played ME2 on PC and xbox. I gotta say, the keyboard controls for the PC version kick major ass.

I prefer the Xbox though. It runs much smoother. I have a decent gaming system, but it doesnt run every game perfect. I's rather pop the disk in the 360 and go to town than order more ram, a better vcard, ect, ect


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh man, ME3, and Elder Scrolls 5. I think I'm going to seize.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks focking sweet eh?


----------



## Coalesce42 (Jan 2, 2011)

I love the Mass Effect series!!!! SO hard in the FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Really I cannot wait. Dragon Age 2 comes out right after my B-day. Guess what I plan on getting?


----------



## leandroab (Jan 3, 2011)

Massive Erections 3

Just to re-state that


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 3, 2011)

I WONDER WHO SHEPARD CAN MAN WHORE HIMSELF TO NOW EH? (Or Woman whore herself out...)

I hope they get rid of that scanning system for minerals. That was terrible.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 3, 2011)

Mwoit said:


> I WONDER WHO SHEPARD CAN MAN WHORE HIMSELF TO NOW EH? (Or Woman whore herself out...)
> 
> I hope they get rid of that scanning system for minerals. That was terrible.



It was entirely worth it for this.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 3, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I'm excited! 2011 is going to be a great year.


 
Hell yea!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 3, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Give me now! Seriously, dragon age 2, mass effect 3, and TES 5 in 1 year? I do have to finish my Master's sometime that year, these guys are not helping.


 
Forgive my ignorance, but what is TES5? And are the Dragon Age games any good? Ppl told me "If you like Mass Effect you'll love KotoR" I fuckin' HATE KotoR...


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 3, 2011)

^^
I didn't like KOTOR Dragon age was pretty good, the expansion was meh. I don't like the art direction much for the second one so not sure if I will play. My only grievance was it was too easy once you got the system down

TES5 = The Elder Scrolls 5


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2011)

Man, since I've gotten Reach and AC:B, I haven't finished my play of ME1 (lost it since I sold my old 360 for a Slim) and haven't even STARTED ME2, and now you lay this HORSE SHIT on me?! The fuck.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 4, 2011)

MFB said:


> Man, since I've gotten Reach and AC:B, I haven't finished my play of ME1 (lost it since I sold my old 360 for a Slim) and haven't even STARTED ME2, and now you lay this HORSE SHIT on me?! The fuck.



IMHO, while it's pointless without ME1, I found ME2 to be a vast improvement. Every planet/mission was unique; none of the 'I've spent 30 hours exploring planets and the only difference between any of them is the color of the atmosphere and how many crates are stacked inside the otherwise identical buildings' nonsense that held ME1 back from being a perfect game.

I am curious to see how ME3 deals with resources. I think that's been the one glaring problem in both titles so far. The surface exploration in ME1 was cool for the first planet or two, and mind numbingly boring after that. The planet scanning from ME2 was mind numbingly boring the first time, let alone the following 50-100 times you have to do it. In both titles, resource gathering has been the only thing slowing the game down to a crawl. I'm hoping they figure out a way to implement it that occurs WHILE you're doing your missions.

Also -- I much preferred the simple button push hacking from ME1 to the picture matching hacking of ME2. I'm hoping they go back in that direction for ME3.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 4, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> ^^
> I didn't like KOTOR Dragon age was pretty good, the expansion was meh. I don't like the art direction much for the second one so not sure if I will play. My only grievance was it was too easy once you got the system down
> 
> TES5 = The Elder Scrolls 5


 
Hmm... I may have to give Dragon Age a shot, then. I loved the first Mass Effect. Somehow I think I still play that one more than the second one...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 7, 2011)

Giving this thread a bump because I have recently got into the Mass Effect series. Completed the first one last week. I liked it, but it was very clunky, the checkpoint system (or lack thereof) is shit and some parts got a bit tedious. Plus it is impossible to make a custom character who doesn't look like a wanker. That said, I banged Liara T'soni so mission accomplished.

Just finished the second one, now about to do all the DLCs. I managed to complete the final mission with Jacob, Tali (  ) and Miranda dying. Was going to romance Miranda, but fuck it.  Really prefer this one, though I would have liked more weapons and armour variations. I hope they expand on the customization options in the first game. I liked being to add upgrades to things individually instead of just buying a single upgrade and it applying automatically. They cut down that whole item management system in ME2. That said, the whole game looks, sounds and is better. Really looking forward to the third one.

For those worried it takes place completely on earth, it doesn't. They've confirmed changed to the planet scanning methods in ME3 so that means you definitely get to go to other planets. I'm looking forward to the new DLC 'The Arrival' which explains the events between ME2 and ME3.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 7, 2011)

^ Didn't know about that upcoming DLC, thanks Ross.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Giving this thread a bump because I have recently got into the Mass Effect series. Completed the first one last week. I liked it, but it was very clunky, the checkpoint system (or lack thereof) is shit and some parts got a bit tedious. Plus it is impossible to make a custom character who doesn't look like a wanker. That said, I banged Liara T'soni so mission accomplished.
> 
> Just finished the second one, now about to do all the DLCs. I managed to complete the final mission with Jacob, Tali (  ) and Miranda dying. Was going to romance Miranda, but fuck it.  Really prefer this one, though I would have liked more weapons and armour variations. I hope they expand on the customization options in the first game. I liked being to add upgrades to things individually instead of just buying a single upgrade and it applying automatically. They cut down that whole item management system in ME2. That said, the whole game looks, sounds and is better. Really looking forward to the third one.
> 
> For those worried it takes place completely on earth, it doesn't. They've confirmed changed to the planet scanning methods in ME3 so that means you definitely get to go to other planets. I'm looking forward to the new DLC 'The Arrival' which explains the events between ME2 and ME3.



How the hell did you kill Miranda?! She has plot-armor so thick that you almost have to kill her off on purpose!


----------



## synrgy (Mar 8, 2011)

pink freud said:


> How the hell did you kill Miranda?! She has plot-armor so thick that you almost have to kill her off on purpose!



So far as I know, it's pretty simple: If you don't do a character's personal mission before doing the final mission, and then select said character to lead any of the teams during the final mission, they die.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 8, 2011)

I did everyone's loyalty missions, though I lost some loyalty when I chose Jack over her during their argument. She died after the human-reaper fight.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 8, 2011)

I sent Jack to escort the old doctor bitch back to the Normandy in the Collector's base.

She died. She was a bitch.

I chose Miranda over her in that argument. Then we proceeded to have dirty sex in the reactor room.

I can't deny it. I was attracted by her Ass Effect...

Fuck yeah I love this game.


----------



## MFB (Mar 9, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I sent Jack to escort the old doctor bitch back to the Normandy in the Collector's base.
> 
> She died. She was a bitch.
> 
> ...



So her ass effect made your mass erect eh?


----------



## Xodus (Mar 9, 2011)

Jack came off as a bit of a cliche, not that that made me like the character any less though. Miranda though, oh my fucking god. *Most annoying character ever.* Her accent...ughh. Over spring break I'm going to do a playthrough of both games again, but make sure to fucking get her killed in the last mission.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 9, 2011)

MFB said:


> So her ass effect made your mass erect eh?




Exactly.


ahahahah


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 9, 2011)

Miranda is fiiiiiine. The person who played her is even fitter.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 9, 2011)

pink freud said:


> From what I've heard, it isn't actually broken, it's just that a VAST majority of people used a Reputation Glitch that when the sum total of Paragon and Renegade is higher than what is actually possible overrides the Conrad flag to always be Renegade Solution.
> 
> Oh, and we'd better be able to sucker punch the reporter, _again._


Oh, so now I know why he told me I stuck a gun in his face when I totally didn't do that.



vampiregenocide said:


> Giving this thread a bump because I have recently got into the Mass Effect series. Completed the first one last week. I liked it, but it was very clunky, the checkpoint system (or lack thereof) is shit and some parts got a bit tedious. Plus it is impossible to make a custom character who doesn't look like a wanker. That said, I banged Liara T'soni so mission accomplished.


My custom character looks badass.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Miranda is fiiiiiine. The person who played her is even fitter.



I do think it's odd that they made the character look SO MUCH like the actor.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 9, 2011)

Make sure you get the Overlord DLC. Possibly some of the best writing in a game happens in the last five minutes or so of it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 9, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> My custom character looks badass.


 
My new guy looks badass, but the guy I had before looked like a freak.

Also, Shepard is real.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 9, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Make sure you get the Overlord DLC. Possibly some of the best writing in a game happens in the last five minutes or so of it.


 
That the one with the guy who has a VI in his head? That was awesome.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 9, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I do think it's odd that they made the character look SO MUCH like the actor.


Bioware does this a lot. At least modelling faces after people. I believe Leliana was some girl of umm questionable morals named "alley kat". Morrigan was a similar story.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 9, 2011)

Preordered yesterday


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 9, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I do think it's odd that they made the character look SO MUCH like the actor.



I think its awesome. She is a super hot video game character that ACTUALLY EXISTS!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 10, 2011)

Liara > Miranda


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 11, 2011)

Fair play.  Theres just something about blue chicks thats hot. As exotic as you can get,


----------

